# Tabs Question



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

I just have a quick question about tabs. I'll just show a quick example of what my question is about:
E---
B-9-
G-X-
D-X-
A-8-
E---
So for this would it mean that you fret on the 8th fret and strum the A string and fret 9th fret and strum the B string, then also strum the G and D string open?
Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

no, open would have '0' instead of the X.
the X indicates that thos strings are muted, or at least dampened.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I would interpret this as either picking the A and B strings simultaneously with a pick and a finger or a thumb and finger, or muting the G and D strings while using a flatpick.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Some people would do it one way--and some the other--but the bottom line is the "X" means you don't play the strings--so they would either be muted, or, as I would be more likely to do it--use either finger picking (thumb and fingers--or hybrid (pick & fingers))


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Ok thanks for the help guys! I think I've got it now.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

How To Read Guitar Tabs

Came across this recently.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

In TABs "x"s mean muted strings. They dont mean "dont play them" like they do in a chord symbol. 
If they weren't intended to be played they would just be left blank as the E string notes are shown.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the added feedback guys I ended up looking up a video of someone playing the particular song I was thinking of and in this case you are definitely supposed to be muting those strings. Also thanks Guitar101 for the site it should be helpful, and thanks to everyone for their feedback!


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Larry, these days it is really hard to say definitively anything with TAB. There is so much of it being produced and distributed online and nobody is proof reading all this crud. You could be looking at the work of a 10 year old for all you know.

*** Tab induced rant *** Tab induced rant *** leave now!

Tabs are IMO a nightmare for anything beyond a beginner guitarist. Start learning songs by ear right away and only use tab to check your work. Most people will read this and never do it. But most of those same people will never reach the levels they hope to largely because of a reliance on someone else doing it for you. Music is a VERY mental art and the cataloging of sound heard in your mind is a key ingredient to the process - This cant be learned with TAB. 

Ears to fingers - learn to do this AS SOON AS POSSIBLE DUDE! Put all tabs away and figure it out by yourself. Seriously - you CAN and you NEED TO. We all need to.

Cheers!!


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks jeremy_green, I have started looking at some videos showing tips on transcribing and learning by ear. It just seems a little overwhelming at first, but I guess like you said if I stick with it I will be glad I did once I starting getting it.


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Larry, here is a blog entry I did trying to help people do that.

Six String Obsession: How to learn to play by ear - The Great Secret revealed!



And another reviewing a software designed to help you do just that:

Six String Obsession: The coolest software EVER!!!



Maybe these will help you get rolling. Good luck! Any questions post em here.


----------



## LarryLimerick (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the links, I'll have to look into that Transcribe program, at least use the trial and maybe buy it. Again thanks for the help.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

jeremy_green said:


> Larry, these days it is really hard to say definitively anything with TAB. There is so much of it being produced and distributed online and nobody is proof reading all this crud. You could be looking at the work of a 10 year old for all you know.


I think some of what I've seen online was--no disrespect intended to 10 year olds with a good musical ear.



jeremy_green said:


> Put all tabs away and figure it out by yourself. Seriously - you CAN and you NEED TO. We all need to.


I never play tabs exactly anyway--I use them as a starting point for making my own arrangements.


----------

